# [gelöst] HP Powerbook b 6560b - BIOS-Passwort zurücksetzen??

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe einen alten HP Powerbook aus einer Insolvenzmasse bekommen. Das Win7 würd eich gerne gegen Gentoo tauschen. Leider kann ich die Boot-Reihenfolge nicht ändern da ein BIOS-Passwort gesetzt ist. 

Gibt es ein Tool um das Passwort zurückzusetzen? Oder hat jemand einen Tip?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Sep 21, 2019 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Mit den Informationen auf dem Service Tag, und der Rechnung kannst du bei HP (oder mittlerweile HPE) den Generalschlüssel deines Powerbooks zu bekommen. Je nach genauer Modellversion könnte man es auch im Netz finden. Je nach Alter könnte es aber auch reichen die CMOS Batterie zu disconnecten...

Aber in vielen Boards aktueller Notebooks wird das Passwort in den EEPROM gespeichert und geht dadurch nicht verloren...

Wenn es ganz blöd läuft muss sogar das Systemboard selbst getauscht werden. Oder du hast Glück und läufst einem der EX-ITler der Insolventen Firma über den Weg.

Vll hab ich auch noch das passende Supportprogram. Aber dafür bräuchte ich die genaue Versionsbezeichnung...

----------

## robbenklopper

Hallo uhai,

da bei den meisten Laptops das Passwort nicht im CMOS sondern in einem EEPROM gespeichert wird, hilft das Löschen des CMOS nicht. Mit gelöschtem CMOS und gesetztem Passwort kannst du möglicherweise nicht mal mehr Booten.

Mir sind nur drei Möglichkeiten bekannt:

1. Standardpasswörter des Herstellers versuchen, kann man mit Google finden.

2. Viele Hersteller bauen für solche Fälle einen Sicherheitsmechanismus, man kann es auch Hintertür nennen, ein. Wenn das Passwort dreimal falsch eingegeben wird, wird eine Warnmeldung angezeigt und darunter der Hashwert des aktuell gesetzten Passworts.

Den Hashwert hier https://bios-pw.org/ eingeben und nach einem Neustart die angezeigten Passwörter versuchen.

3. Das EEPROM auslöten, in ein Programmiergerät stecken, mit Nullen überschreiben und wieder einbauen.

----------

## uhai

@Max Steel:

Es ist ein HP Probook 6560b, Rechnung habe ich keine, da über Vermieterpfandrecht ohne Beteiligung der Insolvenzfirma die Geräte verteilt wurden.

Wo finde ich das ServiceTag? Unter dem Akku sitzt ein Label mit  Serial, Product und Warranty Codes. Meinst Du das? Den EX-ITler suche ich noch, Fahndung läuft....  :Wink: 

Die ProBooks speichern das Passwort im EEProm, der Support von HP scheint (Google) keine Hilfe mehr dafür anzubieten.

@robbenklopper:

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Sicherheitsmechanismus, das probiere ich aus. Herumlöten ist nicht memin Ding, dann kann ich das Teil vermutlich gleich in die Tonne treten...

Ich werde mich auch mit dem Netzwerk-Boot beschäftigen, evtl. lässt sich damit ja die Installation starten.

Danke für Eure Mühe

uhai

----------

## uhai

Warum auch immer - jetzt hat er plötzlich von der live-DVD gebootet. Ich habe den chroot schon gemacht, Installation läuft, Fall erledigt.

Vielen Dank fürs Helfen

uhai

----------

